
YouTube Advertiser-friendly content guidelines – June 2019 - Randgalt
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6162278?hl=en&fbclid=IwAR3yLB8HOmUf-NPgMc7UToY0bIQZw_bKxSdBsxOMHgA9xLGNBOq0Lp_jzlo
======
Randgalt
Wow - the amount of material that YouTube will demonetize has expanded
massively.

